# Big Cat killed in Comstock



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

My sons friend sent me this picture of Mitchell Nau (former aggie baseball player) who shot this big beast...I was told it weighed 180.


----------



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

A big girl. Did they do it with dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

He had ticks crawling up his arms


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I know the guy on the right and what ranch that came off of I'm guessing. I'll find out soon.....

The ranch is hi fenced???.....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Father of guy holding cat


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a monster cat. Awesome. I have deer hunted out of a high rack truck out in Brewster Co since 1983 and have never seen a cat. Lots of tracks by the water holes and tons of good mule deer but never a big cat. Very cool.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a lot of cat!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I was told that he had the cat on his trail cam and the cat showed up at the wrong place at the wrong time....I don't believe dogs were used at all.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Majestic animal. I don't think I could ever shoot one unless it was in self defense.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome!! No matter how you feel about it pulling the trigger is part of deer management especially on a ranch managed well


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If you want to wade thru the naysayers, here's the story

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=611565


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome story- shot off a high rack with a 22-250 running! No dogs


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

BretE said:


> I know the guy on the right and what ranch that came off of I'm guessing. I'll find out soon.....
> 
> The ranch is hi fenced???.....


Just how high would the fence need to be to raise mountain lions? Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Just how high would the fence need to be to raise mountain lions? Lol.


Okay that's pretty funny 

TH


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That mountain lion has been eating DD!!

That's a awesome cat!!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

before he "popped" on DD


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Hahaha


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Spots and Dots said:


> before he "popped" on DD


Classic

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Awesome!! No matter how you feel about it pulling the trigger is part of deer management especially on a ranch managed well


I agree it may be necessary for a managed ranch but if in the open wild I probably couldn't pull the trigger. Not faulting this guy at all and it is legal. However, I would take him out in a heartbeat for a nuisance animal costing me thousands of dollars. Cool animal!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I agree it may be necessary for a managed ranch but if in the open wild I probably couldn't pull the trigger. Not faulting this guy at all and it is legal. However, I would take him out in a heartbeat for a nuisance animal costing me thousands of dollars. Cool animal!


Most landowners in Texas would shoot YOU if they found out you let one pass.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Most landowners in Texas would shoot YOU if they found out you let one pass.


Like I said, If landowner asked me to not let one pass and I was hunting his property you bet yo arse I would harvest it. If it was my own decision on my property I would make the call then. To have the attitude to kill every cat on sight in all situations is not right in my eyes. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom  flop!!!

Bad arse trophy!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Scary, you would have zero chance surviving an attack unarmed, probably even armed since they ambush from above a lot of times.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Friend got one in MEX a few years ago. They had lease members that had been going there for 20 + years and never had one in range. HE ****** a lot of people off when they found out he baited it in. Kicked off the lease.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow, big cat!


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

They kill approx. 1 deer a week, big cat but doubt he's 180lbs, 180 is a really big cat for even northern NM or CO where the cats are much bigger.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

They are measuring it for a potential record for the state of Texas.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Big enough


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> That is a lot of cat!


well said!!!


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

I was hunting about 25 miles up the Pecos river valley about 4 years ago and stumbled across a partially eaten barbados ram stuffed into a small cave a few hundred feet up from the river. Suddenly my single shot 25-06 didn't feel like enough gun! It was late morning so I'm pretty sure that lion was in a den in one of the nearby shallow caves. I've never had the hair on the back of my neck stand at attention that hard as I backpedaled my way out of the the rocks off the top of that bluf


----------

